
Time for an Internet File System? - danw
http://techfold.com/2007/04/18/time-for-an-internet-file-system-ifs/
======
PStamatiou
Amazon S3 anyone? People have started doing MySQL stuff with it, I think we
are to the point where we can use it for "IFS" stuff. And with things like
JungleDisk WebDAV making online storage as seamless as any other drive, we are
pretty much there already.

